# Weihnachtsausfahrt: jetzt anmelden !



## Sigi Sauerstoff (23. November 2004)

Am 19. Dezember (4. Adventssonntag) findet die diesjährige Weihnachtstour des MTB-Club Beinhart in Rheinhessen, von Kennern auch Toskana Deutschlands genannt   , statt. 

Der Ablauf sieht folgendermaßen aus: 

Treffpunkt ist um 11.00 h an einer alten Mühle in Rheinhessen. Von dort aus starten wir zu einer Rundtour von ca. 40 km und 350 Höhenmeter. Anfangs geht es entlang der renaturierten Selz, später durch die Weinberge, vorbei an alten Aussichtstürmen bzw. Resten von Burganlagen mit Blick auf den Rhein und zum Teil auch durch idyllische Dörfer. Die Tour verläuft durchweg auf befestigten Wegen, aber abseits der Verkehrsstraßen. Gegen 14.00 h kehren wir ein in die besagte alte Mühle, wo wir dann zum angenehmen Teil des Tages übergehen.    Wem das Winterbiken nicht so liegt, sollte spätestens jetzt zu uns stoßen, um auf keinen Fall den gemütlichen Teil  zu verpassen.

Wie bei allen Clubtouren sind Gäste immer willkommen.
Es besteht Helmpflicht! 

Bitte meldet euch unbedingt bei mir an wegen der Reservierung des Raums. Außerdem bitte angeben, ob ihr zur Biketour kommt oder erst zum Après-Bike. Mit der Anmeldebestätigung erhaltet ihr automatisch auch eine Anfahrtsbeschreibung.

*Zusammenfassung:*
*Treffpunkt Biker:	11.00 h
Treffpunkt Nichtbiker:	14.00 h
Ort:			Alte Mühle in Rheinhessen, ca. 20 km von Mainz entfernt
Strecke:		ca. 40 km 350 Höhenmeter auf befestigten Wegen
Anfahrtsbeschreibung:	kommt mit der Anmeldebestätigung

Anmeldung: 		bitte per email an [email protected] * 

Für alle, für die Rheinhessen nur ein weißer Fleck auf der Landkarte ist und mit dem Begriff Toskana Deutschlands nichts anfangen können, hab ich schon mal ein paar Bilder.
Und immer dran denken: "In Rheinhessen liegt die Form auf der Strasse." (Zitatende)


----------



## Steinhummer (24. November 2004)

Melde hiermit gehorsamst!

Die Treffpunkt-Mühle, ist das jene auf dem Foto und diese wiederum jene am Ortseingang von Köngernheim?

@ripman: Bist du auch mit von der Partie, Väterchen Frostbeule?  

Hummer Stein - Hart Bein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radicalric (24. November 2004)

Hi Andy, das lassen wir uns natürlich nicht entgehen. Genialste Kombination aus radfahren, essen, trinken und Blödsinn babbeln. Wir sind dabei: Uwe, Silvia und Torsten. Bis dahin.


----------



## Sparcy (24. November 2004)

Ich denke ich bin auch dabei. Es sei denn
es schüttet wie Sau, Olllleeeeee
Wird bestimmt ne Herbertstour mit Suuuuperguide Sigggggggggggggggggggggggiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Starrbiker (24. November 2004)

Hallo !

Schöne Fotos von einer eher unspektakulären Gegend. (Es sei denn zu an-gesagter Zeit der beinharten Cristkindltour siehs da auch so schön aus )vielleicht komme ich auch.
Da wird s auf der anreise sicher warm im Auto...


----------



## Sparcy (24. November 2004)

Ohh nein ich komme nicht; bleib bitte drüben
Machinn I
        
Was macht et Pommelchen noch so?????


----------



## radicalric (24. November 2004)

Hey Sparcy, denk dran, wie es bei der letzten Rheinhessentour lief  

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=141939


----------



## Die Blaue Elise (25. November 2004)

Hallöchen,

ich bin auch dabei, aber nur wenn es leckere Ameisen gibt  

Ich freue mich schon.

Elise


----------



## Ripman (25. November 2004)

Uschi und ich kommen auch, allerdings warm eingepackt Pullover, Daunenjacke, langer Unterhose, Fellstiefeln, Schals usw. Ist viel zu kalt zum Radfahren. Eventuell machen wir ne Erfrischungsstation mit eisgekühlten Getränken an der Niersteiner Warte. Muss dazu allerdings noch rausfinden, welchen Schleichweg man da mit dem Auto nehmen kann 

 Bis denne

 Jürgen


----------



## Flotte_Biene (25. November 2004)

Ich fahre auch bei der Nippelabstehtour mit. Juchu


----------



## X-Präsi (25. November 2004)

bin leider äußerst unpässlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Die Blaue Elise (25. November 2004)

Hey Flotte Biene,

ich habe dich glaube ich neulich im Taunus bei der Eisernen Hand gesehen.





Dein Storck sah ja fast noch schärfer aus als Du. Leider war ich zu langsam, sonst hätte ich dir mal Hallo! gesagt.

Freue mich, Dich bei der Weihnachtsausfahrt kennen zu lernen.

Elise


----------



## machine2 (25. November 2004)

Hey flotte Biene,

da läuft mir doch glatt der 1.Gang Heiß.

Werd Dich bei der Weihnachtsausfahrt
direkt in meinen Corsa entführen...

Du g***e Sch****e   :lechz: 



burn baby burn
machine2


----------



## Starrbiker (26. November 2004)

@sparcy 

Ich sagte vielleicht....3 Stunden für die Anreise allein -für das Benzin allei muß ein kleiner Ossi ganz schön buckeln   

@Flotte.....
du fährst wohl mit oben nix ?
juchhu-ich hebel mir n V6 in den Motorraum, dass ich schneller da bin  

Mit sportl. Grüßen

Olaf


----------



## Starrbiker (26. November 2004)

@sparcy 

Ich sagte vielleicht....3 Stunden für die Anreise allein -für das Benzin allei muß ein kleiner Ossi ganz schön buckeln   

@Flotte.....
du fährst wohl mit oben nix ?
juchhu-ich hebel mir n V6 in den Motorraum, dass ich schneller da bin  

Mit sportl. Grüßen

Olaf


----------



## Mr. Hide (26. November 2004)

Starrbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sagte vielleicht....3 Stunden für die Anreise allein -für das Benzin allei muß ein kleiner Ossi ganz schön buckeln



Ich beteilige mich mit 10 EUR an deinen Spritkosten (ernsthaft). Vielleicht gibt es ja noch mehr Spender, die sich an der Aktion East meets West beteiligen?

Hoffentlich bis bald.
Helge


----------



## Starrbiker (26. November 2004)

@Mr. Hide

Oh-ich bin gerührt-also ehrlich  

aber warum erscheint mein Beitrag am Freitag gleich doppelt ?

da kann ich ja gleich zwei schreiben -hehe  


MspG

Ole


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Starrbiker (26. November 2004)

@Mr. Hide

Oh-ich bin gerührt-also ehrlich  

aber warum erscheint mein Beitrag am Freitag gleich doppelt ?

da kann ich ja gleich zwei schreiben -hehe  


MspG

Ole


----------



## klaus1 (26. November 2004)

Bin auch  sehr gern dabei, jetzt darf ich wieder, gehe mal von einer ruhigen Gangart aus.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Sparcy (27. November 2004)

Mensch Olaf´chen   
Wir wollen doch alle dass de mit dabei bist.
Ich beteilige mich auch mit 10,-


----------



## Floyd_1969 (3. Dezember 2004)

Ich bin auch dabei . Ich hoffe nur das ich mit 2 Rädern noch klar komme     nach der langen Pause . 

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## rübi (3. Dezember 2004)

Das will ich mir nicht entgehen lassen; bin auch dabei.

Gruß


----------



## beam me up (9. Dezember 2004)

jo mei, a zugroaster mog aaaa mid!!!


----------



## beam me up (9. Dezember 2004)

der (nicht mehr so dicke) raineeeee und sei fraaaa woin aaaa mid!!!


----------



## Sigi Sauerstoff (10. Dezember 2004)

beam me up schrieb:
			
		

> der (nicht mehr so dicke) raineeeee und sei fraaaa woin aaaa mid!!!



@beam me up
Jo mei, des iss scho lustig, wenn a Bayer Roihessisch babbelt   aber richtisch muss des haase: de net mer so dicke Rainä unn soi Fraa wolle aach mit.  

Alla donn, donn meld dich emol gleich richtisch o, donn kriesde aach e Ofahrtsbeschreibung, gelle. Oder kennste etwa schunn de Weech zum Treffpunkt ?
[email protected]



*@alle

Achtung:   schon 40 Anmeldungen sind eingegangen, nur noch wenige Plätze frei.* Ein Traum wird wahr: mit 40 Bikern am 4. Advent durch Sörgenloch und Lörzweiler - das wird geil !!    und anschliessend gehts zum


----------



## Fubbes (10. Dezember 2004)

Dann melde ich mich auch mal schnell an. Hoffe der Beitrag hier genügt, oder muss es wirklich eine Mail sein?

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Starrbiker (12. Dezember 2004)

hallo Beinharte !

Leider (aber im Ernst)
          
Kann ich nicht zur Weihnachtsfeier und zur beinharten Christkindltour kommen.
Andere sportliche Verpflichtungen hindern mich daran    

Trotzdem wünsche ich (K)ein rheinisch -schweinischesches Sauwetter und euch allen einen Guten Rutsch    

Mit sportlichen Grüßen 
Olaf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sparcy (18. Dezember 2004)

Hiho!

Hab mal gerade nach dem Wetter für morgen
geschaut => Ich werde nicht mitfahren.
Wünsche Euch allen viel Spass


----------



## Floyd_1969 (19. Dezember 2004)

Ei Du Eifelmensch ,
du bist so ein Wetter doch gewohnt . Oder ? Na dann bis morgen zum Hallentraining   

Gruß 
Clemens





Hiho!

Hab mal gerade nach dem Wetter für morgen
geschaut => Ich werde nicht mitfahren.
Wünsche Euch allen viel Spass  [/QUOTE]


----------



## Die Blaue Elise (19. Dezember 2004)

Sorry Andreas,

habe die Seuche und bleibe im Bett.

Elise


----------



## klaus1 (19. Dezember 2004)

Vielen Dank an Sigi für seine super geplante Tour und reibungsloser Durchführung der selbigen.
Auch die ausgesuchte Mühle ließ keine Wünsche offen, das Wetter spielte mit, nur mein Giant sieht aus wie S.., also rundum gelungene Tour.  
Freue mich schon auf die nächste Saison und auf die Freilandfahrten.


----------



## Floyd_1969 (19. Dezember 2004)

Danke  Sigi  

Es war eine schöne Tour zum Abschluß des Jahres . Es ist immer wieder schön mit vielen netten Menschen seine Freizeit zu verbringen .Vielen Dank auch noch an die super Verpflegungsstation   
Ich freue mich schon auf das nächste Jahr. 
>Auf diesem wege Wünsche ich euch allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr .
Bis dann 
Clemens


----------



## Werner (19. Dezember 2004)

Ich kann mich Klaus und Clemens nur anschließen. Eine gelungene Veranstaltung mit Überraschungseinlage, auch wenn es unserem Super-Guide nicht gelungen ist, alle Wege vom Matsch zu befreien   

Danke an alle, die sich dafür in´s Zeug geworfen haben!

...Werner


----------



## Fubbes (20. Dezember 2004)

Habe ich in der Mühle was verpasst?   

An Sigi jedenfalls vielen Dank für eine Super-Weihnachtsausfahrt   
Zum Glück sind wir dieses Jahr nicht im Wald gefahren, da wäre es viel zu matschig gewesen   

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## radicalric (20. Dezember 2004)

Schön war's, ein herzliches Dankeschön von Silvia und mir für die überaus gelungene Organiastion der Ausfahrt. Eine Wiederholung in Form einer Neujahresausfahrt könnte man sich jederzeit vorstellen......
Jetzt geht's aber erst mal in die nächste Runde: Fahrtechnik im Warmen
Mit ein bißchen Glück haben wir heute Abend den rasenden Berichterstatter vor Ort, dann werden bestimmt weitere Bilder folgen.
So long, Torsten


----------



## Bettina (21. Dezember 2004)

radicalric schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Wiederholung in Form einer Neujahresausfahrt könnte man sich jederzeit vorstellen......



Jederzeit!  nur bitte nicht am Neujahrstag, da sind wir noch im Urlaub    .

bis dahin, schöne Geschenke und nicht zu viel Schlamm
wünscht euch  Bettina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steinhummer (23. Dezember 2004)

Hey Siggi,

wollte mich auch nochmal für die Tour durch mein Heimrevier bedanken und wünsch euch allen ein frohes Fest und nen guten Rutsch!

St.


----------



## Mr Cannondale (25. Dezember 2004)

Das war wie wir es von dir gewohnt sind eine Super Tour: Super organisiert ,und mit dem Wetter hat es dann ja auch geklappt.
Ein besonderes Dankeschön an Jochen und Sabine, die für warme Getränke und Kuchen gesorgt haben und  in der Kälte bei böigem Wind an der Oppenheimer Warte ausgeharrt haben.
Danke Sigi auch im Nahmen von Peter B. ( Cannondale Raven) und Ludwig K. ( Rotwild)


----------

